# Hola from San Carlos MX



## somf77 (Aug 8, 2010)

Hi there. It's Jerry, recently from Stockton, CA. We left last September and joined the Baja Ha Ha for the trip to Cabo San Lucas. From there we went North in to the Sea of Cortez landing in San Carlos for the summer. We plan to head further South in October maybe as far as Ecaudor but nothing is set in stone. We are aboard SOMF a 46' Island Trader motor sailer. Big and roomy but very sloooww. Anyway I look forward to using this site and hopefuly will be able to contribute something of use.


----------



## smackdaddy (Aug 13, 2008)

Hey som - welcome to SN dude! I spent a year in Hermosillo - and as much time in SC as I could to escape the heat. Pretty nice place.


----------



## joeybkcmo (Feb 28, 2006)

Welcome somf77 - hope to hear lots from you. Spent 10 days in San Carlos last year, loved the place and the people. Hope you enjoy your stay there.


----------



## somf77 (Aug 8, 2010)

Loving it! I have lots of friends here but I am looking forward to heading South this October. Should be La Paz, Matzalan, PV and hopefully further South with a return to SC in the spring.


----------

